

Tell HN: Our startup is improving online advertising - tdupree

Dear HN,<p>We have been quietly working on a new online advertising platform called Deckeo.  We’re getting really close to conducting a private beta and wanted to offer the HN community a chance to participate.<p>The goal of Deckeo is to provide website owners with a better solution for selling their own ad space. Inspired by forward-thinking ad networks like The Deck Network, Fusion Ads, and Zerk Media, we set out to create a platform that would enable anyone to sell ad space on their website using the cost per influence model.<p>If you would like to get on the list for our private beta, or would just like to know a little bit more about Deckeo, head over to http://deckeo.com/beta_signup.php<p>Cheers,
Tim, Matt, &#38; Eric (The Deckeo Team)
======
tdupree
Here's the url to the beta signup page: <http://deckeo.com/beta_signup.php>

------
eliot_sykes
Nicer than usual signup form, like the way you can add a note along with your
email address

------
javery
Hey guys, I run Zerk Media and we also happen to be working on something
similar (<http://adzerk.com>). It will be interesting to see how they stack up
when we both launch.

~~~
tdupree
Hey James, glad to hear from you! Ad Zerk does sound similar, seems like we
both had the same itch to scratch :) It is good to hear of another HN'er
working on the same problem space. I am sure that our friendly competition
will only lead to better products for the both of us.

------
omarchowdhury
And what exactly separates Decko from the other numerous ad serving platforms
who are already up and running?

The only thing I got from the page you linked to is that Decko has 40% more
love in it than others.

~~~
tdupree
Deckeo (pronounced deck-e-oh) is a platform that enables you to simply sell ad
space on your website, or go big and create your own advertising network if
you wish. We are focused on targeted, quality, advertising using a cost per
impression model. We think that the The Deck Network and Fusion Ads are on to
something with their advertising model of having only one highly targeted,
well designed ad on a page. We found that there were not any great solutions
for emulating that style of ad serving for our own sites so we set out to
create a platform to allow ourselves to do this.

We give you the tools and the infrastructure to create an ad network that
targets a particular demographic without you needing to write any code or host
any applications. For instance, you could create your own ad network to target
a home and garden demographic in the same way that Fusion Ads is a network
that targets a design professional demographic. We aren’t Fusion Ads or The
Deck Network, rather we enable you to be the “Fusion Ads” for your particular
demographic or niche.

We just put up our public facing site yesterday and I am sure there is a lot
more we can do to better explain how we are positioned in the market or what
makes us different. If you have any more questions or comments, we’d love to
answer them.

